# CVA Accura V2 Trigger Adjustment



## ekr (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there a proper way to adjust the trigger on the v2?  Does it need any special tool?

I used a flat head screw driver on it and gave it a nudge but it wouldn't turn.  I was worried I might mess up my gun right before squirrel season kicks off on the 15th so I left it alone.

The issue is....It is way too soft.  My dad's v2 is perfectly crisp out of the box.  Mine - you cannot touch it...it will go off at the slightest of slightest squeeze.


----------



## ekr (Aug 3, 2012)

NVM - figured it out.  Just needed to put a little bit more nut into it.


----------

